
Show HN: Light up code in text editor as it executes - 1as
https://github.com/steobrien/light-up-running-code
======
ta17711771
I'd kill for this in Visual Studio/VS Code for C#.

------
izietto
This simple thing should be included by default in every IDE. I'd pay for it

------
aclarembeau
Nice one! Could be useful for beginners to discover how code works. That's
great

------
magical_mishka
I didn't know this was missing from my life. Love the idea!

